# Date Nut Cake



## brink (Mar 10, 2002)

I am in need of a delicious scratch date nut cake recipe. Unfortunately, I need it asap for a bridal consultation. 

Please help if you can.

Any help would be most appreciated.

Becky


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Add 1 cup chopped dates and 3/4 cup chopped walnuts to 3/4 cup boiling h2o with 1 1/2 t baking soda.

Melt 1/4 cup shortening.

Beat 2 eggs with 1/2 t vanilla and 1 cup sugar.

Sift 1 1/2 cup all purpose flour with 1/2 t salt.

When the water mixture is cool, add the egg mixture, add the melted shortening, then fold in the flour. Bake in a floured, greased pan at 350 till done.


----------



## brink (Mar 10, 2002)

Thank you for helping me out!


----------

